# What Oakley glasses do you prefer?



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Im in the market for new glasses and I want to get Oakley glasses. Which frames and lenses are good for riding. I'd be using this for trail and road riding too.


----------



## rm86 (Jun 30, 2011)

Radars, M-Frames and Jawbones seem to be the most popular for biking. Pretty much any Oakley sport frame will be good, it all comes down to what style fits you best. There's so many options for lenses that it's really hard to say, and likely every rider will have their own favorite lens. I'm looking into getting a set with the photochromatic transition lenses that adjust to different light conditions, seems like they would be handy going through covered areas.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I found several helpful threads here when I was trying to make the same decision recently. I ended up picking the jawbones over the split jackets because i liked the better coverage and availability of vented lenses, and am happy enough so far.


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

i wear flak jackets with polarized gold iridium. im looking to get photochromic lenses soon so i dont have to take them off in the trees


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have the Oakley scalpel in gloss white chrome with black polarized lenses. I find polarized are the best all around for me as I can still see fine with them during shady or cloudy conditions.

I almost went with the jawbone but the scalpel fit my face better.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Sep 14, 2007)

Jawbone with persimmon lenses is sweet for low light conditions. They help me see trail features a bit easier. I also have the +red iridium polarized lenses to swap out if it get too bright mid-ride, but I don't like those. Probably my least favorite Oakley lens. Easy to scratch, not very dark, no contrast, nothing exciting. The Jawbone frame is pretty large, which is good and bad for me. It blocks wind and mud effectively so I'm able to use them for DH and skiing even in conditions that would normally warrant goggles. But they also block peripheral vision which is especially annoying on the road.

I also have the X squared. That's what I usually end up wearing on sunny days just because I hate not having clear peripheral vision. Also, the VR28 black iridium polarized lenses are awesome to look though. The only problem with X Metals is they don't fit under full face helmets...

I briefly tried riding with wire frame Oakleys. Not a good idea. They bend too easily. IMO, stick with the plastic frames or X-Metals if the price isn't an issue.


----------



## Ghea714 (Dec 10, 2008)

Radars are where its at. they have the best grip on the head and viability.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Jawbone and Radar.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

Oakley has a great selection of sport specific glasses. Theres a lot to choose from to suit your individual tastes & needs. I use the Zero's which are a bit old. When I get new ones I will go with the Jawbones for the vented & interchangable lenses.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

I have Oakley Straight Jackets for the coverage...


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

M frames with hybrid s lenses seem to fit my face best.My half jackets bounce on my nose unless I put them inside the helment straps.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Oakley Minute 2.0s are nice for biking. Minimalist profile and grippy rubber earpieces.


----------



## OMJustice (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the Split Jacket with Black Polarized., Yellow, and Red Irid. lenses. They are like the Jawbone, but a bit smaller. Love being able to swap out the lenses for different lighting situations.


----------



## chetly (May 14, 2011)

Ive been a GASCAN fan for a long time and currently on my 3rd set. I just today bought a pair of FUEL CELL's and they are super comfy and fit my head better than the GASCAN does. Infinite Hero version, Gotta do my part in helping out my bothers and sisters in arms that get wounded in combat. $20 of the purchase went towards the non profit organization...


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I still love my old M-frames. Try a bunch on and see what works for you.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I have four different styles.

Jawbone - great cycling glasses, easy lens change with vented option. Big and bold, not what I want to wear in normal clothes, particularly since mine are bright orange. 

M Frame - no nonsense, full coverage rimless glasses. Hard to go wrong with these, plenty of lens options, lit and uber comfy to wear. Lens changes are not as easy as the Jawbones. I wear M Frames for my job, like the ballistic protection and suitable to wear with a uniform.

Flak Jacket - a little tighter around the head than my previously mentioned glasses. Can be worn in normal clothes without looking paramilitary. Lens changes are the hardest of all four sets I have. I have my prescription lenses (clear) in these frames.

Half jacket - m frame like with smaller, single eye lenses. I wear these driving and pretty much everywhere while not riding or working

Ideally, I'd consolidate my Half Jacket and Flack Jacket with a Split Jacket, which may even supplant My Jawbones as well. Lots of versatility in that frame without the in your face of the Jawbones.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Radar Paths.....


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

I wish I could go back to wearing M-frames, but too many db's in the 90's have ruined those frames forever.

Half Jackets for less clunky frames and cheaper price.


----------



## hken2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I run Oakley Racing Jackets with G30 lens and *love* them. They are discontinued but have served me well. The only drawback is they look a little goofy walking around town but they give great coverage and protection. G30 lens fantastic for all around use across conditions


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Anything they have on usstandardissue.com is what I get... WAY cheaper.


----------



## mungry (May 18, 2011)

chetly said:


> Ive been a GASCAN fan for a long time and currently on my 3rd set. I just today bought a pair of FUEL CELL's and they are super comfy and fit my head better than the GASCAN does. Infinite Hero version, Gotta do my part in helping out my bothers and sisters in arms that get wounded in combat. $20 of the purchase went towards the non profit organization...


I wear Gascans and find them falling off all the time. Unfortunately they're prescription so I dont want to replace them... yet.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

jawbone


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

mungry said:


> I wear Gascans and find them falling off all the time. Unfortunately they're prescription so I dont want to replace them... yet.


Yep. Gascans are for style. They're not good for biking. They fly off super easy. I wouldn't recommend anything outside of the "sport" or "active" categories for riding. Whatever you get, make sure they have the rubber on the earpieces. After I destroyed my Rx Gascans in a OTB crash, I got a pair of Rx Minute 2.0s and couldn't be happier.


----------



## celluloid hero (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the jawbones and flak jackets.

When I looked at the split jackets (essentially a jawbone jr.), the bottom of the frames sit too close to your eyes and block your peripheral vision.


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

*+1 for the oakley split jackets*

I've been riding with mine for about 2 weeks now. They're light weight and don't slip off at all. I like that I can change the lenses to fit the amount of light for that day. I was considering buying the jawbones, but I can wear these off the trail w/out that "in your face" look Greenlightgo said. I find they fit my head shape well and don't interfere with my peripheral vision. I bought my mine from the Oakley store. I was gonna buy them from Sunglass Hut because I had a $50 off $200 purchase coupon but they didn't offer the original case that contains the extra foam space to store your extra lens or the extra lens. I would've paid more going that route. I couldn't be happier with this purchase!


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm loving the Half Jacket XLJ. Very light.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have flak jacket XLJ and Jawbones (2 pairs of each actually) and I much prefer the flak jackets. better peripheral vision, better coverage, stays on my face better.


----------



## chetly (May 14, 2011)

Just an update from my post above. Went to my local Oakley direct store witha gift cert in hand looking at the Jawbones and the Split Jacket strictly for their cycling appeal. I ended up getting the Jupiter Series Jawbone cause they were more comfortable than the split jackets and had the vented lenses. Also, the fact that they were bright and bold which I wanted in this set of glasses.

These things are amazing!!! My eyes don't get dried out causing my contacts to fall out nor do they fog up when I'm huffing and puffing away. While I agree with the guy above. These are strictly a mtb riding pair of glasses just cause of how loud and bold they are. You could get a set custom made from Oakley.com that would he a lot less loud and be worn all the time.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

RADAR's all the way!

I've tried Jawbones and they felt bulky...I have a small-ish face so the Radars really felt better with a helmet. Plus I like that they don't have a rim at the bottom, so sweat doesn't collect.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Jawbones.
I wear them everywhere


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

I've tried the Radar, Half Jacket and most recently Jawbones. The Jawbones win hands down. Super comfortable, lenses sit far enough away from my eyelashes, better wind coverage than the Half Jacket, and switching out the lenses is super slick. Love 'em.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Oakley Flak Jacket, polarized lenses since I also do a good bit of fishing.


----------



## Fooshnicken (Jan 16, 2011)

Oakley Jaw Bones. I had a custom set, with one set of clear ventilated lenses and one set of Fire Iridium ventilated lenses.


----------



## nyczbubba (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok making a decision between Radar Path and M Frame Hybrid and the Hybrid S. I have a large face and a large head I like the frameless bottoms on both glasses, that's why I decided one of these. Seems like M frames aren't being made anymore. Did the Radar Path replace it?


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah the Radars replaced the M frames......


----------



## Kinetic07 (Jul 23, 2011)

I use a pair of Oakley flak jackets with polarized black iridium lenses.. Currently looking for a good set of clear lenses for them though 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mexico (Aug 1, 2011)

I am using the Flak Jacket XLJ as well and I find them very comfortable. Mine are clear lens. Was looking at the G30 lens but went clear as they are my prescription glasses for sport. 

I use mine for riding and golf.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Currently Half Jacket with VR28 lenses. I've been riding some form of Jacket and VR28 for 15 years.


----------



## tcazes (Jul 31, 2011)

i rock my gas cans but the flack jacket and half jacket work well also


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

frogskins


----------



## hmto (Jun 13, 2006)

newnan3 said:


> Radar Paths.....


ditto, great protection trail or road


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

Flack Jacket with black iridium lens my next pair are going to be either split jacket or Jawbone with transition lens.


----------



## IRide1023 (Jan 10, 2011)

Jawbones with vented Persimmon lens. Very good for bright sun or in the shadows.
Go to Oakley website and have a pair custom made with your team colors!!:thumbsup:


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think the Radar's replaced the M-Frames because I got some New Pro M-Frames back in January. Perhaps they have since been discontinued.
Richde is right, a lot of DB's gave them a bad rep back in the 90's. I porobably would have picked something else but the M-frames were the only Oakley sports glasses that fit my large head (size 8.125 baseball cap). I've been very pleased with their performance. The coverage is unbeatable even on my large head. The frame is very low profile so they fit easily around your helmet and straps.
I used to think Oakley's were pretty cheesy but this is my third pair in two years (I also own some monster dogs and fuel cells, not the best for riding) and I am quite pleased.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

The Oakley custom program is pretty cool. Nice option if you're picky.


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

crump582 said:


> Anything they have on usstandardissue.com is what I get... WAY cheaper.


Best place to get them if you can. Got a pair of 5's squared with the polarized lens a few weeks ago off the site and love'em.


----------



## ltuw (Jun 15, 2005)

Radar Path are great


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

Minute 2.0 (very comfortable, even for long periods of time)
custom Split Jackets (ears get kind of sore after a while. Nice glasses though)


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Five 2'ed


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

Flak Jacket XLG Asian Fit. Because I'm Asian, and no one makes better fitting eyewear for oddball asian faces.

I bought from Zappos. Maybe not the cheapest, but I bought a couple different styles, they shipped next day for free, and I sent back what I didn't like with the enclosed return label at no extra charge. Handy since the local Oakley dealers don't carry the Asian Fit line.

I just picked up a huge gouge on a lens over the weekend. Don't recall dropping them, but also don't recall hitting anything?? Bummer since it's right over the eye.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

wuzilla said:


> Flak Jacket XLG Asian Fit. Because I'm Asian, and no one makes better fitting eyewear for oddball asian faces..


I havn't found a store that carries asian fit yet, i want my wife to try a few sets on to see if they work for her.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive been an oakley fan for a long time. Ive had the following sets....

Oakley M-Frame Black w/ Smoked Lense (broke)
Oakley Pro M-frame Yellow w/ Polarized Smoke Lenses (bottom of a lake, doh)
Oakley Half Jacket XL Black w/ Fire Iridium (current riding glasses, a little beat up but incredibly comfortable, fit my face perfect)
Oakley Crosswire 2.0 Black w/ Polarized Smoke Lenses (current daily "driver" glasses) these pretty much stay in my car, they are a casual glass as they dont form to your head and they dont grip anymore than they dont fall off if you bend over after dropping your keys.


My advice would be to find the closest Oakley outlet store and try on as many style as you can and see what fits the best. I just bought my wife a brand new pair of Oakleys for $60 on closeout at the outlet in Grapevine, TX.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

terrasmak said:


> I havn't found a store that carries asian fit yet, i want my wife to try a few sets on to see if they work for her.


That's why I ended up buying from Zappos. The Oakley store didn't even carry them. Their return policy allows for a 100% refund and free shipping. That's the only way I could try these fabled glasses on.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

More pics.


----------



## kendal (Mar 25, 2008)

Jawbone and Monster Dogs


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Jawbones for riding/racing no question! I've been lucky enough to try out a few sets of glasses and here's my non-technical review 

Oakley | ALLISON MANN

I've been using Jawbones since and they make a bit of a difference over the Split Jacket's. Not huge, but they do seem to do *really* well at diverting the sweat from my eyes.

For wet rides I really like the Radar line.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Flak-Jacket.
Lens 1 - Black Iridium Polarized. Great for Canoeing etc with great glare controll.
Lens 2 - VR28 Photochromatic - Great for Riding in and out of bright / dappled sunlight.

michael


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

In order...

Split Jackets
4+1 squared (or 5 squared, also own a pair of these, polarized) 
Jaw Bones


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Pro M-Frames from 1996. Modern, timeless classic

Also a couple of Racing Jackets, one with VR28 the other with Transition lenses, but to my eye they barely change tint


----------



## slowracle (Sep 23, 2009)

hken2 said:


> I run Oakley Racing Jackets with G30 lens and *love* them. They are discontinued but have served me well. The only drawback is they look a little goofy walking around town but they give great coverage and protection. G30 lens fantastic for all around use across conditions


+1 on the Oakley Racing... very comfy! You can get them on ebay. I was lucky to get 3 different replacement lenses for mine.

Good luck!


----------



## Piloto (Aug 17, 2011)

Minute 2.0... Awesome. Best shades that I've ever owned.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Piloto said:


> Minute 2.0... Awesome. Best shades that I've ever owned.


Don't you find them tiny? I recently bought a pair and they seemed like kids glasses so I returned them. The Straight Jackets were much more reasonable size-wise. Everyone is different so I guess my only point to those reading this is try your stuff on first if possible or buy from Zappo's:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

erol/frost said:


> Pro M-Frames from 1996. Modern, timeless classic


My pro m frames are at the bottom of a lake .


----------



## Piloto (Aug 17, 2011)

eatdrinkride said:


> Don't you find them tiny? I recently bought a pair and they seemed like kids glasses so I returned them. The Straight Jackets were much more reasonable size-wise


I must have a funky shaped head... 

I have had several pairs of Oakleys. My half jackets are my second favorite. I guess it's personal preference. I like the smaller, tighter fit of the Minute 2.0's. Like goggles, they fit tight enough to not allow much ambient light around the frames. Keeps more dust and pollen out too.


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

crump582 said:


> Anything they have on usstandardissue.com is what I get... WAY cheaper.


+1, the selection is not as big, but has plenty choices for me..i like the M-frame and Radar


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

joeynational said:


> +1, the selection is not as big, but has plenty choices for me..i like the M-frame and Radar


I just wish they had the replacement frames for the Radars........I wouldve bought the m-frames instead had i ran across this thread earlier.


----------



## rmb_flare2010 (Jul 21, 2011)

XLJ Flak Jackets, bought them 4 years ago, still look like new, great for riding. Also the new Oakley GasCan Livestrong edition, very nice specs.


----------



## HiFiPRO29er (Dec 8, 2010)

Oakley Jawbone with vented lens is the way to go but try them on first. They do not fit everyone well....


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

newnan3 said:


> I just wish they had the replacement frames for the Radars........I wouldve bought the m-frames instead had i ran across this thread earlier.


they have radars on the site, under the infinite hero..so maybe soon they will put up the radar frames or lenses soon


----------



## mtmoose (Aug 13, 2010)

jawbone


----------



## isahaya (Feb 3, 2010)

custom flack jacket user here


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

m-frames with hybrid s lenses.


----------



## Chronism (May 29, 2011)

Jawbones here. Good coverage and easily change lenses. I usually run vented lenses.


----------



## rdubbs22 (Aug 19, 2011)

Oakley Holbrook Nick Hayden edition with Ruby Iridium lens or Radar Golf Specific (tighter fit)..good luck!


----------



## xJO98 (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to have a pair of Flak Jackets, I say used to because I either lost the damn things or they were stolen off my desk at work. Never did wear them riding but they seemed like they would do the trick. My Maui Jim's seem to be doin ok so far but I wish I still had the Flak's to ride with.


----------



## Yelm (Jul 10, 2011)

I was using half jackets with a dark polarized lens. It was too dark when I went from bright sunlight into the shady woods. I switched to flak jackets with the transition lenses (usstandardissue.com) and love them-perfect for riding. I got them for $118 shipped with a case and cleaning kit.


----------



## kikikuku (Jul 20, 2011)

Waiting for my flak jacket w/ grey lens to arrive !!!! All I need next is contact lens prescription.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Jawbones, I love the large vented lenses, they really work.


----------



## mbrock.40 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm on my third pair of FIVES. I had an old pair of plain FIVES, then FIVES 2.0 and now FIVES SQUARED. One of the cheapest sets out there (75 bucks or so), they sit very close to my face to block wind, don't fall off (unless you are jetskiing. RIP Pair #2).

I had a pair of Square Wires for a while, till I left them at a restaurant. :madman:


----------



## Rumble_<*(((>( (Aug 3, 2011)

I got a pair of jawbones this season and I'm really liking them. The vented lenses are nice. I wore the Tifosi's last season and liked those too. They were super light and easy to change lenses. The lenses scratched easily though..


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Flak Jacket XLJ with the black iridium polarized lenses. Also have their ~$30 goggles with clear lens I just ordered, and will also pick up a replacement dark grey lens. My eyes are pretty sensitive to light, so I've always favored darker lenses.


----------



## Justpunchit (May 2, 2008)

I use the Flak Jacket XLJ's I haven't decieded what lense setup I prefer yet however, I use the photochromatic, polarized, and clear for the cloudy days.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Justpunchit said:


> I use the Flak Jacket XLJ's I haven't decieded what lense setup I prefer yet however, I use the photochromatic, polarized, and clear for the cloudy days.


There were a few times today where I wish I had lighter colored lenses going through forest. For the most part I was fine with my black iridiums, but I remember well once or twice having a little trouble seeing ahead looking for rocks in the dirt.

Might have to look at lenses soon.


----------



## nord1899 (Aug 29, 2011)

Flak Jacket XLJ with Jade Iridium lens. Find it does a good job of the high desert sun here in Salt Lake City, but still allowing visibility in trees or at dusk. Does have a very blue tint which is noticeable when taken off.


----------



## cebeas (Jan 27, 2009)

I still ride with M frames but I have never had a better pair of glasses than Factory Pilots (RIP)


----------

